# Hardnose or roler nose bar for milling



## Ax-man (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know if this question has been asked or not. 

Does it matter weather you use a hardnose bar or one with a roller nose for milling?

As luck would have it we took in some nice logs that are a little bigger than what I had in mind to mill when I bought my chainsaw mill. So now I have to buy a bigger bar for the saw.

What bothers me is the tightening the clamp for the mill in the area around the sprocket nose. This wouldn't be a problem for a hardnose bar.

What are the pro's and con's to which bar might be better to run???


----------



## mtngun (Jun 4, 2011)

Ax-man said:


> I don't know if this question has been asked or not.
> 
> Does it matter weather you use a hardnose bar or one with a roller nose for milling?
> 
> ...


Most folks prefer a sprocket nose. You can run the chain snug and there is little friction at the nose. 

The mill clamp must stay out of the sprocket area. However, you can get around this by drilling through the center of the sprocket, and bolting the bar to the mill.

If you run a hard nose, the chain has to be quite loose to avoid friction at the nose.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 5, 2011)

That loose chain going around the nose is going to make for some nice marks to plane out of the boards you'll be making.






Scott B


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks,
I'll stick with the sprocket nose . I don't need anymore marks in the wood. Drilling a bar in the center of the sprocket nose isn't appealing to me either . I'll screw it up . I'll just make sure the clamp is not in that area of the bar.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 6, 2011)

The biggest con with a sprocket nose is cost, other is you will lose a little to your size of log.


----------

